
Good resource to learn about blockchain? - jeffalo13
I want to learn more about blockchain, as I don&#x27;t have much of a knowledge about it.  Anyone have a good resource to read about it?
======
topcryptobooks
Attack of the 50 Foot Blockchain is an awesome book to start with.

[https://www.topcryptobooks.com/attack-of-the-50-foot-
blockch...](https://www.topcryptobooks.com/attack-of-the-50-foot-blockchain-
bitcoin-blockchain-ethereum-and-smart-contracts/)

Mastering Bitcoin: Programming the Open Blockchain is also a really good book!

